# Need advice on calibrating 1080i DLP



## dogmatix (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a 52 inch 1080i DLP and, other than tweaking the unit's setting, the unit has never been calibrated. I have started reading about user-friendly calibration tools and discs and wondered if anyone can recommend any of the available tools.

Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Digital video essentials or AVIA AVIA are good starts. The THX calibration found on all THX certified DVDs is also a start.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Tony's right, I use the Avia disc and it is easy to understand and does a good job.


----------



## RayJr (Jan 14, 2007)

dogmatix said:


> I have a 52 inch 1080i DLP and, other than tweaking the unit's setting, the unit has never been calibrated. I have started reading about user-friendly calibration tools and discs and wondered if anyone can recommend any of the available tools.
> 
> Thanks.


Are you asking about just setup discs?...or are you looking for a calibration meter and software?

RayJr


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

dogmatix said:


> I have a 52 inch 1080i DLP and, other than tweaking the unit's setting, the unit has never been calibrated. I have started reading about user-friendly calibration tools and discs and wondered if anyone can recommend any of the available tools.
> 
> Thanks.


I suggest you post the exact model number and be more specific about what you are trying to accomplish, as well as the rest of your system.


----------



## dogmatix (Nov 18, 2008)

The model is RU52SZ61D, and I would like to calibrate the TV to obtain the best color/brightness/contract/tint/..., etc. I can get out of the system. For DVD, I use the Oppo 983H DVD player.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

SpectraCal has a number of packages available with their software, as does ChromaPure. You could also purchase a meter and use the free HCFR software if need be. I would be wary of buying a used Display 2 meter. Stick to getting a new one as you have no way of telling how well they took care of it. :T


----------



## dogmatix (Nov 18, 2008)

Much thanks to you all, Gents. 

I will look into the options and get one of them. When I get a new display unit, I can still use it.


----------

